# cargo build error



## nedry (Feb 9, 2017)

hello just tried to build cargo, and i got the following error message:

```
===>  Configuring for cargo-0.15.0_2
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/devel/cargo/work/.cargo/registry/src/github.com-1ecc6299db9ec823/libssh2-sys-0.2.4/libssh2/config.rpath
configure: looking for configure programs
configure: found cmp
configure: found mkdir
configure: found printf
configure: found cut
configure: found head
configure: found grep
configure: found xargs
configure: found cp
configure: found find
configure: found uname
configure: found date
configure: found tr
configure: found sed
configure: found cmake
configure: found make
configure: recreating config.tmp
configure:
configure: processing ./configure args
configure:
configure: CFG_PREFIX           := /usr/local
configure: CFG_LOCAL_RUST_ROOT  :=
configure: CFG_CARGO            :=
configure: CFG_RUSTC            := rustc
configure: CFG_RUSTDOC          := rustdoc
configure: CFG_CARGO            :=
configure: error: needed, but unable to find any of: CFG_CARGO
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to dumbbell@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/cargo/work/cargo-0.15.0/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cargo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cargo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
root@testbsd:/usr/ports/www/firefox #
```

I looked and i cant find the file  /usr/ports/devel/cargo/work/cargo-0.15.0/config.log 

I will also email the maintainer mentioned above.
nedry


----------

